# Louis and Pottytraining



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

A quick update. I had mentioned in another thread that I started bell-training Louis. He was ringing the bells consistently for the couple of days he learned to do this, in his own home.

I wrote out the steps I took to bell-train him here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=17114&page=2 - if anyone is interested.

We went to my parents house for the weekend, and I'm glad to say he did very well there. No accidents! But then again, I was watching him carefully and taking him out regularly. I would only open the door after he nudged the bells with his nose. I had to leash him and take him to the front yard or on a walk (my parents have large dogs in the backyard).

Today we are home - and what does he do? He pees on the carpet (I think twice!) and eats his poop.

My sister is staying with me for a month, so maybe he is distracted by her. But as soon as we came home, he rang the bell at the door to be let out to potty. This was when my husband and sister were outside unpacking. Keep in mind that when I first trained him to ring the bells, he was trained with just me around. He drank a lot of water and was crated. I let him out of the crate, he was a busy-body running around the living room, and even while I was watching him (he probably thought I wasn't), he hiked his leg and started to pee on a toy! I flipped out (yes, I know I shouldn't have) and yelled at him (I REALLY need to stop doing this, but can't help it). Then I kept him and my other dog outside for literally 5 minutes while I was talking to my sister, not watching him out the window like I usually do - and when I finally looked, I saw him walking away from a mulch area smacking his lips. I thought he was chewing grass, but then I looked at his butt and knew he pooped. I did not find any poop out there so I think he ate it  *sigh* I feel like a failure all over again.

Just when I think he's "got it" he regresses and does this mess. And I KNOW it was all because of me - because I wasn't watching him. But geez, when can I catch a break?! I guess I'll be a neurotic mess watching my dog's bowel movements and peeing for the rest of my life. So infuriating! :frusty:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwww, I'm sorry to hear this!
The reality is that he has gotten into 'bad habits' of eliminating where he wants, when he wants and bell training consistancy is going to take longer than a few days to erase years of habits. Just stick with it, you KNOW he can do it!! Be consistant and make it so he CAN succeed!! It may take several weeks/months before he can be reliable inside, but he is worth it, right!?


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I know it will take a while but can't help freaking out when there's an accident cause I don't like messing up! We've been traveling a lot and he's been doing great with it. I think I'M the one distracted by my sister and being at home. I'm getting too comfortable! I'm watching him sleep in the crook of my arm, and it's these moments that make it worth it 

I need to have more realistic expectations for my dogs. I don't freak when other people's dog's pee/poo in my house! I'm flattered though that I can still scold or get angry at Louis (I'm sure I look scary to him), and he always forgives me. I don't see him doing this with anyone else as he's so scared with others.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

At least I'm not doing THIS, right?!

http://www.diaperfreebaby.org/ - it's called "Elimination Communication" where babies go diaperless and you watch for their cues to pee and poo

My husband's nephew is in the process of pottytraining. His mom was just talking about how proud she was that he will stop in the middle of playing for a potty break. Later that day, as the adults were talking in the backyard, the little boy dropped his pants and pooped right in the middle of the yard! He proudly exclaimed "look! I'm a dog!!" She was horrified, others thought it was hilarious. They got a poop bag and disposed of the mess. Hey he didn't go in his pants!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> At least I'm not doing THIS, right?!
> 
> http://www.diaperfreebaby.org/ - it's called "Elimination Communication" where babies go diaperless and you watch for their cues to pee and poo
> 
> My husband's nephew is in the process of pottytraining. His mom was just talking about how proud she was that he will stop in the middle of playing for a potty break. Later that day, as the adults were talking in the backyard, the little boy dropped his pants and pooped right in the middle of the yard! He proudly exclaimed "look! I'm a dog!!" She was horrified, others thought it was hilarious. They got a poop bag and disposed of the mess. Hey he didn't go in his pants!


LOL! Oh my gosh I can just envision this. Kids...


----------

